# كيفية وصول الماء الى المراجل



## مشعل عايد الشمري (14 فبراير 2010)

سوف اشرح كيف يتم وصول الماء مرورا بعدة مراحل الى المرجل كالتالي:
يتم رفع الماء من النهر الى احواض خاصة عن طريق مضخات طرد مركزي(6kv) عمودية اي ان المحرك مثبت فوق المضخة،ذات ريش متحركة وذلك للتحكم بمستوى الماء حسب الحاجة،وتسمى هذه مضخات رفع الماءwater lifting pump
ينزل الماء من هذه الاحواض انسيابيا عبر قنوات مائلة بزاوية معينة مرورا بعدة منظومات فلترة الى احواض تسمى احواض التداور تقوم مضخات تداور(كسابقتها الا ان الريش ثابتة) بسحب الماء وارجاعه مرة اخرى الى الاحواض بعد مروره بمنظومات الفلترة لضمان خلوه من اية عوالق بعدها تفتح صمامات الخروج للمضخات ليذهب خط منه الى وحدة معالجة المياه ومن ثم الى خزانات يضخ منها الى خزان البويلر في بداية التشغيل،ومجموعة خطوط مياه لتبريد المنظومات لا تحتاج الى معالجة...........ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم وشكرا


----------

